# Sex room probe at glasgow nightclub



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Whats your thoughts on this. IMO, this stuff is happening up and down the hole country and i dont see any harm in it. All it is is people out enjoying themselves and others are making to much of a fuss about it.

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/4429843/Sex-room-probe-at-Glasgow-nightclub.html



'Sex room' probe at nightclub








*Clinch ... couple shown in passionate embrace*
​​
*EXCLUSIVE*

By LISA BOYLE

Published: 15th July 2012

POLICE are probing a nightclub after sleazy photos of revellers romping in a Big Brother-style diary room were shown on the web.



Video cameras captured the shameful antics - which were uploaded onto Facebook.

They include shots of clubbers at Replay in Glasgow cavorting in the nude and pictures of people appearing to commit sex acts.

A disgusted reveller said: "It's only a matter of time before someone has full sex for all to see - if it hasn't happened already."

In one image, a woman is kneeling down with her back to the camera, appearing to perform a sex act on a man standing in front of her.








*Lots of flesh ... this picture was on the nightclub's site*
​
Another shot shows two lads naked from the waist down, while a girl appears to be completely starkers in another.Further sordid scenes include two female friends kissing while two men gesture to the camera, and a girl pulling her top and bra up to expose her breasts.

The most graphic of the images have been removed from the Facebook page which is open to anyone.










*Exposed ... men strip down in front of the camera*
​
But a Strathclyde Police spokesman said yesterday: "We are investigating this matter and if appropriate will report the circumstances to the Procurator Fiscal and or the Licencing Authority."Top psychologist Dr Mairead Tagg warned last night the antics put people's safety at risk.








*Warning ... Dr Mairead Tagg*

news group
​
She said: "You are putting the message on a social networking site that young people come to this club and get so out of their face that they're stripping off. Isn't that going to attract predators?"Young women need to take some responsibility for themselves.

"If you are going to behave like that, you're the one who is going to be dead embarrassed the next day when it's all over social networking sites. Clubs have to take responsibility for the care and welfare of their customers.

"Some of the people in the photos look really young. There are no stewards to monitor what is going on. Posting photos of drunk girls stripping off is an invitation for trouble."

Clubs can have licences suspended instantly if police complain.










*Investigation ... Replay nightclub*

John Gunion
​
A spokesman for Glasgow's licensing board said they had not received any complaint.No one from G1 group, who run Replay, was available for comment.

We told in May how video footage of a nude couple romping on a balcony at Level 2 nightclub in Coatbridge appeared on Twitter. DJ James Currie, who was later sacked, was heard in the video shouting: "If you sh*g her, we'll give you £100."



[email protected]
​


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/feeds/smartphone/scotland/4429843/Sex-room-probe-at-Glasgow-nightclub.html#ixzz20sWdiMyJ
​


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Classy!


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

looks class, might have to get involved!! hahaha


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Not news to me really, sure isn't shagaluf like that in every bar lol


----------



## LFC5XUMAD? (May 19, 2012)

I don't see the problem, if people wanna get plastered and strip off then let em, sloots gonna sloot.

Brb getting forst train to Scotland.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant wait to teh next time im in glasgow because its one spot i never knew about


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

What better free advertising can you get  Erm what's the address? You know just so I don't go there Bt ehhh mistake lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

sooo..... where can i find the rest of these pics?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it's rank. Their parents must be so proud


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

need to organize a trip up to Glasgow ASAP.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Well... i just had a look on the facebook page at the pics.... theres nowt good there :sad:

Shoddy journalism


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't see what laws could have been broken tbh


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hang on, scotland has their own sun? Have to admit i did it in a club once years ago i was only 18 though and lived with my parents


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I wanna go


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Sharp161 said:


> Hang on, scotland has their own sun? Have to admit i did it in a club once years ago i was only 18 though and lived with my parents


I have been guilty of it myself when younger, infact i nearly done nit 6 months ago in a nightclub where i go chatting to some american tourist and we were all over each other ling on teh chairs up to all sorts apart from full sex but i have to admit here, theres just something powerfull about moments like that where your full drunk and meet a randomer and end up fcuking teh life of each other silly, clean up then off yous go on different directions. Its just nature at its purest


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Right, who knows the facebook page?


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

facebook link for all you pervs  - https://www.facebook.com/replayglasgow


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

all the cheeky ones seem to have been taken down, my personal favourite is this one


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think its a good way to put drunken women at risk.

im not prude but it belongs in a swingersclub or party imo where people go there with that intention


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> i think its a good way to put drunken women at risk.
> 
> im not prude but it belongs in a swingersclub or party imo where people go there with that intention


Let me let you in on a wee secret you prob dont know EVERYONe has intention when going out these days


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a contact number for these colleges??????????


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oooft watch out for us heading there and getting our fuk on :lol: :lol:

dont know what all the fuss is about,nothing thats not happening in a cubicle of every nightclub across the land.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Makes a change from them trying to do it in the toilets,or up against the bass bins as we had at the weekend


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Human effluent


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Why did it have to be in Glasgow? As if my Home city isn't bloody disgusting enoough! That's it, I'm moving to Edinburgh...


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Manky dogs the kind you'd rattle blazing on a night out or at a party and wake up sober thinking sh!T straight on the phone for an STD test


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cult said:


> Let me let you in on a wee secret you prob dont know EVERYONe has intention when going out these days


lol

sorry, i hadnt realised that it was a singles only club and that people who were out with their mates for a good time and a laugh whilst their partners were else where were excluded from the club, tough door policy to enforce that! pmsl


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Whores are gonna whore. Players gon play.

What ya gonna do.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

You can't buy that kind of publicity, I bet it will be rammed with horny guys this weekend!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Any in South Wales?


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/2012/05/18/police-investigate-claims-that-couple-had-sex-in-front-of-crowd-at-packed-nightclub-86908-23863974/Sorry pure publicity stunt this happened few weeks back about 15 mins away was all over papers local news etc


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Dirty cnuts


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

the fcuk is going on in that first picture? looks like a 40year old woman trying to mount a 12 year olds face


----------

